# A usefull site for composers



## godzillaviolist

I've found the following helpfull:

http://www.mti.dmu.ac.uk/~ahugill/manual/intro.html

( it's more or less self explanatory ).


----------



## Daniel

Lots of helpful listings and information. Good to look if one would be not sure about some things. Thanks for the link, Godzilla!

Daniel


----------



## chillowack

I found this useful resource while perusing the archives. 

I'm bumping it back up for the benefit of the composers and aspiring composers among us.


----------

